#  Schulmedizin >   Plastik eingeamtet >

## Panik

Liebe Doktorenteam,
ich habe eine Frage und hoffe sehr Sie können mir helfen. Leider rauche ich. jetzt ist mir auch noch ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe als Aschenbecher eine Kaugummidose aus Plastik verwendet. Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass sich durch die heiße Asche Plastikteilchen gelöst haben und verbrannt sind und mit dem Rauch in meine Lunge gelangt sind und dort unwiderrufliche Schäden hinterlassen haben. Ich kann im Moment die Gefahr leider nicht realistisch einschätzen. Oder ist das Rauchen an sich schlimmer, als das eventuell hinterlassene Plastik in der Lunge. Ich hoffe sehr, Sie können mir helfen, weil ich bin leider auch Panikpatientin in Behandlung. Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
da müssen Sie sich keine Sorgen machen. 
Viele Grüße

----------

